# Just wanted to say thank you to Deb and staff also Members.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I just want to say Thank you to Deb and the Staff and all of my friends for having me here. It makes me feel really good to help people... If you can give a little it is all worth it in the end.. Everyone respects you for who you are... I have learn't a lot from being a member here think i have been a member for 3 years now seems a long time but there is something about TB that keeps me coming back and that is the people here everyone is so nice. I am proud to be a member of Talk Budgies..

Thank you Deb for the really nice message you sent me and I thank the staff for having me be a part of this wonderful form.. Indi loves being here just as much as i do... I hope i have helped in a little way.. I will try my best in answering and helping... I love being here... Also i thought id say that the staff put in a lot of time and effort to keep this form on the top in the World..


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Lyn we all love having you and Indi here on TB, in fact he is one of our most handsomest birds I am sure of that.
I also love being here with all of our bird minded friends. 
It is very pleasing we can help each other when needed, and I must say Lyn you should be very proud of your achievements excellent pictures, fabulous signatures and funny stories that entertain us all here with your lovely Indie's adventures.
talk Budgies is the Forum it is because of all the people who make it [what it is :iagree:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> Lyn we all love having you and Indi here on TB, in fact he is one of our most handsomest birds I am sure of that.
> I also love being here with all of our bird minded friends.
> It is very pleasing we can help each other when needed, and I must say Lyn you should be very proud of your achievements excellent pictures, fabulous signatures and funny stories that entertain us all here with your lovely Indie's adventures.
> talk Budgies is the Forum it is because of all the people who make it [what it is :iagree:


Thank you Cathy.. You are so right the people and everyone helping one another that is what makes a good form. I am proud to have you as our friends....


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree, Lyn. I love hearing all the stories and seeing photos of everyone's budgies. I have learned so much and laugh all the time. Talk Budgies is one big happy family.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jellyblue said:


> I agree, Lyn. I love hearing all the stories and seeing photos of everyone's budgies. I have learned so much and laugh all the time. Talk Budgies is one big happy family.


Thank you Susan I totally agree with you...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Something that tells me TB is such a great place is that I see these posts all the time and I love them. 
It's wonderful to know that there's a whole other family who is willing to love and support you just a few clicks away  :grouphug:

Lyn, you're wonderful to have around. Your pictures and posts never fail to make my day a little brighter. You and Indi are a huge part of TB and I hope you are for many many years to come


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you Lyn. We love having you and Indi here as well. Even though I don't have any budgies anymore I feel like I have with all the lovely birds here. I also feel I have made many friends here and love coming here.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Something that tells me TB is such a great place is that I see these posts all the time and I love them.
> It's wonderful to know that there's a whole other family who is willing to love and support you just a few clicks away  :grouphug:
> 
> Lyn, you're wonderful to have around. Your pictures and posts never fail to make my day a little brighter. You and Indi are a huge part of TB and I hope you are for many many years to come


Awww Thank you StarlingWings You are also a good member of Talk Budgies to you are very supportive to everyone and kind. I love your posts and you make me laugh... I am happy to have you as my friend... Everyone is a big part of Talk Budgies cause we love our beloved birds...Most of all the Staff keep this form in tip top form to make it a really nice place for us to come on and hang out with you guys....



Kate C said:


> Thank you Lyn. We love having you and Indi here as well. Even though I don't have any budgies anymore I feel like I have with all the lovely birds here. I also feel I have made many friends here and love coming here.


Thank you Kate. You can call Indi your budgie anytime if you want you can budgie sit him when i go away or you can come and have a visit here to see us it is only a plane away within a few hours.... I am happy to have you as my friend to....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn,

Thank you for posting your lovely message.
I've been privledged to see you progress in SO many wonderful ways through this forum in the last three years. :hug:

The posts you make providing suggestions, support and encouragement to others mean a great deal to both the staff and members of the forum. Of course it goes without saying that your little Indi is a delightful fellow and will always be a forum favorite!

Every one of us has the opportunity to learn something every day through our exchanges on this forum. 
We are fortunate to be able to share our experiences with one another and work together to help everybudgie receive the best possible care!

:tb:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn,
> 
> Thank you for posting your lovely message.
> I've been privledged to see you progress in SO many wonderful ways through this forum in the last three years. :hug:
> ...


Your Welcome Deb. I have learnt a great deal here. I know how to tell the gender of a young budgie cause of learning on here I never new that before...

You learn new things to help look after our budgies.... I loved my two birds I had and I love Indi to he is such a fun budgie he is playful..I didn't know a lot when I first joined but boy I have learnt so much now... Your kind words mean a lot to me and I am proud to have you as my friend.. I will still be learning And helping other people it is so rewarding and you feel really good about it when you have helped someone...Everyone should work together and help one another to give the best possible care to our budgies.......


----------

